# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  wild pesto recipe

## canid

ok, so it's not entirely wild, but it's worth it:

2cups rinsed and coarsely chopped chickweed.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

1cup coarsely chopped mustard greens [other Brassica/Sinapis greens would also do nicely].

1/2cup pine nuts.

1tsp salt.

1/8cup vegetable oil.

3tbs vinegar.

blend or grind fresh mustard and pine nuts, and place in a container with oil, salt and vinegar.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

breifly steam chickweed, or soak with water and wilt over fire.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

blend or grind and add to your other ingredients and mix thoroughly. allow to sit for half an hour [salt will draw some moisture from greens] and then whip, to emulsify oils and water.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

chill and serve with flatbread, over pasta, on roasted wild tubers, or as you prefer.

i'll try to add a serving image when i get around to making some flatbread and eating this.

----------


## BENESSE

Thanks canid, I KNOW I'm gonna like this.
(chickweed--very inspired!)

----------


## canid

the chickweed can be blended or ground raw, but the wilting or steaming really brings out the spinach-like flavor, to the point that it overpowers the slight astringency chickweed can have.

i'm adding some pictures at the moment.

----------


## canid

since this is only a mostly wild recipe, i suppose it is mis-posted, and should be moved.

----------


## BENESSE

It looks good too, such nice color!
I can also see using the recipe as a good base and adding different things like pine nuts, or chopped olives, even minced habaneros. (for those who like it hot)

----------


## canid

i guess i'll write up a wild, primitively prepared version.

now i wish i knew where any wild Alliums grew locally.

i'm thinking wild brassica, chickweed, pine nuts or black walnut [lots of them, for extra oils, in place of commercial oil], sorrel for a touch of tartness in place of vinegar, etc. and all stone ground.

----------


## Ted

Thanks Candid! I bet you could use that recipe with just about any edible that dosn't require multiple boils. Lambs quarters,wild grape,ect!   Anywho I'm sure gonna try it!
 Thanks again!

----------


## wareagle69

that is my challenge or question here also canid, most of the recipes i would like to post use some type of store bought ingerdiant, such as oil or salt and pepper, i vote we still include these items as you could carry them in your pack when out in the wilds
good recipe btw

----------


## Ted

> that is my challenge or question here also canid, most of the recipes i would like to post use some type of store bought ingerdiant, such as oil or salt and pepper, i vote we still include these items as you could carry them in your pack when out in the wilds
> good recipe btw


I second that!

----------


## canid

well i think what i'll do at any rate is make the two separate recipes; one which can be prepared at home in a blender or on the trail with sone grinding, and one from entirely wild ingredients, and prepared in a primitive way. that will give me an excuse to make a cool pictorial anyway.

it'll be an easy thing to do, so it can go up kinda high on my to-do list.

----------

